# Big, Bad & Beautiful, Florida Thunderhead



## K9Kirk (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Soocom1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Photographer with no name? 


Eh Blonde?


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 23, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> Photographer with no name?
> 
> 
> Eh Blonde?



It's early, went right over my head. What are you talking about?


----------



## Soocom1 (Aug 23, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Soocom1 said:
> 
> 
> > Photographer with no name?
> ...


Big-Bad-Beautiful. 

Good Bad Ugly


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 23, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Soocom1 said:
> ...


 Oh, I see now! I didn't get the connection. (on different wave length) Just call meeeeeeee, "High Plains Diffuser."    Heh!


----------



## Soocom1 (Aug 23, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Soocom1 said:
> 
> 
> > K9Kirk said:
> ...


Right!


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 23, 2019)

Nice sky.................


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 23, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice sky.................



Thanks!


----------

